# Patio ideas for very small area



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a design guy, but it looks like the black drainage pipe is from your downspouts, so, assuming that the discharge is legally located, the first thing that I would do is get it underground, knowing that, yes, the yard will be messed up for a while, but it will come back in fine shape. In Wisconsin, I would get it in the ground at least 3', more if possible, and it should have a minimum pitch or fall of 1/8" per foot of run. I would also consider taking out a few of the spruce, perhaps every other one. That can be a bit ugly for a few years, because it will take a while for them to fill in evenly, but that is something that will become worse with each passing year. The only down side to doing this is that, unless you have the capabilities of doing it yourself, it may not be inexpensive. Otherwise, it looks like a very pleasant and inviting area to me.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DexterII said:


> Not a design guy, but it looks like the black drainage pipe is from your downspouts, so, assuming that the discharge is legally located, the first thing that I would do is get it underground, knowing that, yes, the yard will be messed up for a while, but it will come back in fine shape. In Wisconsin, I would get it in the ground at least 3', more if possible, and it should have a minimum pitch or fall of 1/8" per foot of run. I would also consider taking out a few of the spruce, perhaps every other one. That can be a bit ugly for a few years, because it will take a while for them to fill in evenly, but that is something that will become worse with each passing year. The only down side to doing this is that, unless you have the capabilities of doing it yourself, it may not be inexpensive. Otherwise, it looks like a very pleasant and inviting area to me.


I was thinking of taking out some spruce, but then i woul get more road noise and weather issues.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

For a while, yes, and you'll have to stand back a ways and try to envision a symmetrical view of the trees as they have more room to spread, but it looks to me as if they are crowding each other enough that if allowed to develop, they would eventually fill in for you. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DexterII said:


> For a while, yes, and you'll have to stand back a ways and try to envision a symmetrical view of the trees as they have more room to spread, but it looks to me as if they are crowding each other enough that if allowed to develop, they would eventually fill in for you. Anyway, just a thought.


With the limited space I was thinking about a deck, Pergola...but there's just not enough room. 
During the summer months we always get wasp nests if we put up an umbrella. 

ikea carries something things like this.
Thoughts?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20165486
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90055696
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70148159
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10211506
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60211504


----------

